# Exposure bracketing



## SJvisuals (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey guys I was wondering if there was a way to set a custom button or mode that could be a shortcut to doing bracketing? All I’ve seen so far is that you have to go through the menu to set up the bracketing mode each time. Any info would be great thanks


----------



## Frodo (Feb 14, 2020)

I have bracketing listed in the My Menu (star) tab. This makes for quick access, although not as quick as a dedicated button. Typically, bracketing is deliberate, rather than spontaneous, so this is fine for me.


----------



## SJvisuals (Feb 14, 2020)

Ok that’s a good idea. How did you set it up that way through the custom button menu?


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 15, 2020)

My menu is the last menu over. Green star icon if memory serves. Go in there, and you can search for buried commands that you want to save there for easy access later. I added focus bracketing, bulb timer, a quick switch from auto to manual focus (handy when using the 24-240 RF that shares the control ring with the focus ring), and a couple others. Things I don’t use enough to warrant mapping a button too, but that I want to find easily when I need them.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 15, 2020)

SJvisuals said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if there was a way to set a custom button or mode that could be a shortcut to doing bracketing? All I’ve seen so far is that you have to go through the menu to set up the bracketing mode each time. Any info would be great thanks


Hi SJvisuals,

Should be possible with the EOS R as well. With my 6D Mark II I can save the bracketing function in one of the custom modes C1 or C2. Also the 2s shutter timer can be stored into the custom mode. So you only need to switch the mode dial to the Cx mode of your choice and get instantanousley bracketing and 2s delay at once.

Frank


----------



## SJvisuals (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you guys for the info I’ll try out each one and see which is more useful. If I could save it to the c1 or c2 modes that would be cool


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2020)

SJvisuals said:


> Thank you guys for the info I’ll try out each one and see which is more useful. If I could save it to the c1 or c2 modes that would be cool


I've saved AEB to the C1 / C2 /C3 settings. You can set up to 7 exposures on my R. I use high speed drive, but you can set and save the drive speed you like.

Unfortunately, the "R" does not have focus bracketing like the RP.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 16, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've saved AEB to the C1 / C2 /C3 settings. You can set up to 7 exposures on my R. I use high speed drive, but you can set and save the drive speed you like.
> 
> *Unfortunately, the "R" does not have focus bracketing like the RP.*


Very unfortunately, and it gets more unfortunate every new firmware update that doesn't include it ...


----------



## SJvisuals (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks guys I was able to setup the exposure bracket to my custom function. So much faster setup that way thanks again


----------



## yaakovsloman (Feb 27, 2020)

SJvisuals said:


> Thanks guys I was able to setup the exposure bracket to my custom function. So much faster setup that way thanks again



You can also access it from the Q menu off on the non-live view screen. It's pretty quick. Hit Q, tap the exposure compensation, and you can see it and bracketing with the wheels.


----------

